# MTB shorts



## miafunk (May 5, 2008)

I wanna buy a nice pai of mtb shorts im tired of ripping basketball shorts. I love all the fox shorts and i love the padding they have to help ur jewels..lol..but i dont like the price too much are there shorts like those but with a better price?


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, and what about decent sizing as well? Some of the shorts I have seen with XL sizes are really L measurements, etc. Maybe a good discussion of this can help others as well. My next purchase is going to be padded tighter shorts to go under regular shorts.

I agree some of them are way, way overpriced for what you are getting.


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

i use fox mid-ranger and fox seargent shorts
you can get them on ebay for $18-25 less than the reatil stores. try them on at your LBS and buy from ebay


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

biking shorts with chamois' are expensive and you pay for what you get. the better brands out there are Louis Garneau, Pearl Izumi, Assos, Castelli, Craft and more. i'd recommend a pair of bibs as they keep the shorts up and the chamois in place. count on spending in the neighborhood of 100 bucks to buy into the better brands (the TOTL bibs are in excess of 200 per pair). believe me when i say you get what you pay for. things like welded seams can make a big difference in comfort on a long ride.


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

I've got a pair of Trek baggy bike shorts I picked up from the LBS a while back. I think they were $75 and he gave me like 20% off of that. Included a padded liner. I also just picked up a pair of XXL Oakley padded bike shorts from Chainlove.com for $45 (msrp $130). They are very nice as well. You can get good shorts for good prices, you just have to look out for deals.


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hoss Ponderosa shorts are great*

I have three pair and just ordered a fourth. Very reasonable price, good fit and they last. They also come sized all the way up to 3X. Here is a link: http://www.hossmtb.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

I like Hoss and Oakley. Oakley's are $$$ but often on sale.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a pair of Oakley ballistic 3.6 shorts.

The shorts themselves are great, fit well, very comfortable and they don't slip down, but the zippers are a joke.

I've only had the damned things a couple of weeks and 3 of the 4 zippers have already broken - the teeth are made out of plastic and have a nasty habit of deforming and jamming the entire mechanism.

I'm gonna try to take them to a local tailor and see if they can replace the zippers with something that isn't made out of chocolate.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Not sure what size you wear but nashbar.com carries some 2XL and 3XL's in some pretty nice shorts and quite reasonably priced.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

This is my first post here but you might want to try http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/ for all your bike clothing needs. They carry sizes up to 5x. Prices are reasonable.

nuggets


----------



## tackleberry (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive been pretty happy with my novara mtb shorts


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

I have these... went a size larger. have a nice chamois as well.. thick not too thin inner liner and shell

http://cgi.ebay.com/LiquiCell-ATB-C...yZ158991QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

the beartooth model is great:

http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/baggy_bike_shorts.htm#beartooth


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

tackleberry said:


> Ive been pretty happy with my novara mtb shorts


I have a pair and the thing that bugs me about the Novara shorts is that the muppet who designed them thought a popper was a suitable closure for the things - given that they have a built in belt you would think some kind of hook and eyelet system, or, God forbid, something as technologically advanced as a button might be on the cards.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

lots aof great options, boy I cant belive some of the prices... holy smokes...


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

krd123 said:


> I have three pair and just ordered a fourth. Very reasonable price, good fit and they last. They also come sized all the way up to 3X. Here is a link: http://www.hossmtb.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1


 Agreed...........just ordered two pair of Hoss Ponderosa shorts on sale ! :thumbsup: TIG.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Wheelworld has some of the Hoss Pondrosa shorts on sale for $39.99

I just ordered a pair for myself and my son so we'll see how they fare.

I do like some of the Oakley Ballistic models, but not the ones with the removeable lycra.

Another of my favorites are NEMA Crown Jewels. The older CJ's were awesome and the relatively newer ones have been pretty good except for the draw string system they have used in recent years. I have resorted to just using elastic type suspenders to hold aall of my baggies up and that works great for me.

I do have some lycra bibs that work well too, but would never buy lycra shorts that are not bibs... YMMV.

Edit: Brown Santa just dropped off the the Hoss Ponderosa shorts and holy crap! They are comfy!


----------



## e1eveN (Feb 13, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Oakley Descent shorts for $50 at Pricepoint a few weeks ago and I've been happy with them. I wear a 38-40" waist and the XLs fit me perfectly.


----------



## gasiorv (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the Hoss Ponderosa shorts, I wear the 2xl. They have great customer service as well. I recently had a problem with a pair, filled out the on-line form and was contacted the next day. I sent back the shorts and they sent me a new pair (fedex ground), no questions asked. I'm looking to buy another pair of baggies and they will definitely be the Hoss Ponderosa (looking for camo this time!!).


----------



## SJgunguy24 (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know how to post links(caveman) but J&G cyclewear makes awesome stuff,and the fat guy sizes are true. Take a look at the patrol gear(for police) that stuff has pockets and fits and moves great.


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

Aero Tech Designs chek em out at amazon.com. I bought a pair and year ago and are working great. finally found spandex thats too big for me........ plus it scares people who see me riding a pugsley and wearing spandex... shrek.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't need to check Amazon for Aerotech. Here's their on line address.
http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

I did not have very good luck with the Hoss Ponderosa shorts. I have a 38" waist and I tried the XL. Good Lord, I could not get it up and over my arse. My wife who is 5'6" and about 120 lbs looked at them and thought they were womens shorts, nope. Clearly, say Mens XL. Then I tried the 2XL size and after a couple minutes of pulling and jumping I finally got them on. Around the waist was too loose, but in the middle it was too tight.

FYI, these shorts are clearly made for someone who has no arse. I have a couple pairs of Pearl Izumi XL which fit just perfect.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

nuggets said:


> This is my first post here but you might want to try http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/ for all your bike clothing needs. They carry sizes up to 5x. Prices are reasonable.
> 
> nuggets


This is my previous post and you should try this company. I'm 395# and they have shorts that fit me great. If you have a fit problem the company will exchange them as long as you didn't ride with them.

P.S. I'm am not employed or otherwise part of this company, I'm just a happy customer and I think you will be also.:thumbsup:


----------



## billy1911 (Aug 5, 2008)

I got the giant pro 8 shorts little expensive $50 and there 2X is a 42-46 inch waist


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just tried my 3xl Hoss shorts on for the first time tonight and they are WAY too tight! I wear a 42-44 inch waist and the Hoss website said the 3xl was 43-45, so I thought everything would work fine. No luck... I don't know what kind of measuring device they use at the factory, but it is most definately out of calibration! The comforting thing about the situation is that I know the company will reimbrease my funds, but what options do I have now? I really like the Hoss shorts and hoped they would work, but I am back to basketball shorts now. Any and all help is greatly appreicated!:thumbsup:


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Read my previous 2 posts: www.aerotechdesigns.com/ They have lots to choose from and the sizing I have found to be correct. Sizes up to 5x, they also do gloves, shirts, men and women clothing. Quality is excellant. By the way, lycra is supposed to fit skin tight. Don't wear any underwear with bike shorts.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

*Back In Business I Hope!*

Hey Guys,

A follow up to my shorts situation...

I called Hoss to arrange a return and found out that they offer the Ponderosa shorts in 4xl! They are black in color, but if they fit I don't care if they are pink! (I went a bit too far on the last statement... I would care if they were pink!  ) Anyway, they are going to send me some new 4xl black shorts along with a return label so I can send the 3xl camo shorts back, no cost to me! I sure hope these fit because I am super happy with Hoss's customer service so far and the shorts seem like the are a quality product for the price. I'll post again after I get the 4xl shorts to let you big boys know how they fit, (I'm 6'4" 320 lbs. with a 44" waist. The 3xl fit but there was definitely no bag in the baggy shorts when I tried them on!) Hope everyone is having a great week! :thumbsup:


----------



## pharus (Jul 14, 2008)

Being on a tight budget, I bought a pair of baggy padded shorts from Performance Bike, and a pair from Nashbar, both XXL. They both fit tight, but I can get them on. I'm 244# today, down from 278# at the beginning of the season. However, the Perf Bike shorts always ride up in the crotch, and I have to stand up on the bike and shake and shimmy to get them to settle back down. The Nashbars don't do that, so I like the Nashbars better. Each was about $20. Along these lines though, the Perf Bike $20 jersey was better than the $20 Nashbar jersey.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

> I did not have very good luck with the Hoss Ponderosa shorts. I have a 38" waist and I tried the XL. Good Lord, I could not get it up and over my arse. My wife who is 5'6" and about 120 lbs looked at them and thought they were womens shorts, nope. Clearly, say Mens XL. Then I tried the 2XL size and after a couple minutes of pulling and jumping I finally got them on. Around the waist was too loose, but in the middle it was too tight.
> 
> FYI, these shorts are clearly made for someone who has no arse. I have a couple pairs of Pearl Izumi XL which fit just perfect.


I wear a size 40 waist shorts and the 3 xl fit comfortably but not as baggy as I'd like. They are still comfortable and I have a couple pairs of them. Glad they have 4XL now. Will have to order some. I was always pissed they never had black in 3XL. That's the best color because they go with anything.

I love Hoss shorts though they are durable and comfortable chamois for the price can't be beat.

I have a pair of fox shorts as well that I paid 2 X the amount for and they aren't much more comfortable.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

I've always loved my Mid-Rangers. They were always kinda hard to slip into over my hips, but once i did they fit great. I have 3 pairs, tried to pick them up whenever i saw them on sale. 

I will admit though that this past spring I may the leap to all lycra all the time. People may not like the view behind me, but my comfort level is way up, plus it keeps the temps at least a couple degrees lower down below, which, when riding in phoenix, is clutch! 

I've found some of the european type brands have sizing much smaller than others. For instance, I've bought izumi shorts in a large and they fit great, but then I splurged on some Assos shorts....big difference, their large is more like a medium....keep that in mind....


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a pair of 2XL Hoss Ponderosa shorts. I'm 6'2" 225lbs with a 38" waist. The shorts are a little big on me. I would have gotten some XL's but they didn't have any.

Other than that they breath well and are fairly comfy. The chamois pad is not up for long rides when compared to my peal izumi all spandex shorts. They are much more comfortable and do not move when I've got them on.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

*4XL Works!*

Hey Guys,

I just received my 4xl Hoss Ponderosa's today and they fit! They still may be a bit less baggy than I hoped, but they do fit WAY better than the skin-tight 3xl's! I think these will work just fine and I would also like to put in a plug for Hoss - their customer service is fantastic! I highly recommend them to anyone looking for some quality shorts but remember to add at least one size to your "street" size.

Hope everyone has a great Labor Day weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Izumi Pro-Sensors (??) are one of the best middle of the road shorts I have found. Attacks are OK, but they wear out a bit more quickly than the sensors.

Usually find them on flea bay, new w/tags for about $65.00.

I can't get on with the baggy shorts the kids are wearin' these days...I ride an XC Hardtail, and they hang up all over the place!?!?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a pair of Oakleys and a pair of Primals. The Primals were very reasonable.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmm...best set up is your favorite liner short with a good pair of outter baggies. Timing, right now is the best.

I use Castelli YO3 shorts and either Columbia or Northface canvas trekking/hiking shorts. The baggy cargo type. Castelli's are in a class of their own. Their downfall is they aren't terribly durable, which makes them prime candidates for liner use. Timing wise, REI, Dicks, etc are blowing out their summer stock. Got a pair of Titanium something-or-other canvas, rip-stop cargos that sold for $90+ for $6 (not a typo, $6 US Dollars) on clearance. Obviously you can scale this set up cheaper or more bling with the addition of bibs--WHICH ARE DIFFICULT TO PEE IN--WARNING!!! 

Off the rack baggie favorites are Oakleys followed by Fox midrangers. Hoss' and LG's have a rather large, diaper chamois. I guess that's okay if you are into that...


----------



## heywood (Jul 1, 2006)

As a clyde with a bit of a gut, I find bibs to be the most comfortable solution. Combo shorts just never seem to fit right. I got a couple of pairs of XXL castelli bibs that are just excellent (got them real cheap on steepandcheap a while back).

Now, if someone would make a bib that has a baggy short shell that attaches I would buy those in a second. When I wear shorts over the bib, they always either ride up or slide off - suspenders on top of a bib perhaps? I'm far past the embarrassment age so I don't mind wearing lycra (especially if it's hot out) but I would sometimes like a little more abrasion protection in the woods.


----------



## brain3278 (Aug 14, 2008)

Samhain said:


> I did not have very good luck with the Hoss Ponderosa shorts. I have a 38" waist and I tried the XL. Good Lord, I could not get it up and over my arse. My wife who is 5'6" and about 120 lbs looked at them and thought they were womens shorts, nope. Clearly, say Mens XL. Then I tried the 2XL size and after a couple minutes of pulling and jumping I finally got them on. Around the waist was too loose, but in the middle it was too tight.
> 
> FYI, these shorts are clearly made for someone who has no arse. I have a couple pairs of Pearl Izumi XL which fit just perfect.


I'm your size and I will second this. The waist is a little loose. The leg grippers and legs are a little tight. The problem I have is keeping the waist up. The Pearl Izumi XL's fit great and stay in place for the most part. I usually just throw some soccer shorts on over them to keep the briars from ripping.


----------



## Kcnflman (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.love2pedal.com/

Has up to 4xL for BIG men!


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

Kcnflman said:


> http://www.love2pedal.com/
> 
> Has up to 4xL for BIG men!


Too bad their sizing chart is nowhere near a 4XL. 4XL IS NOT 44-46" waist. :madmax:


----------



## fliernh (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hoss fit issue also*

I also experienced really strange fit with the Hoss shorts. Pearls fit fine but these guys at two sizes up don't come close to fitting.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of Endura Humvees this past weekend. Nice short. The liner snaps out for washing. pockets, vents.... All for 70 bucks.


----------



## Itatiburi (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm 6' and 230#. and ride a HT, 
Tried licra but not the best for the offroads here in the SW desert, then switched to baggys, Hoss, Pear Izumi, Oakley, until last year I finally tried a Specialized -baggy shell w/padded underlayer, a really thin pad but Oh my God, this is a very very comfortable short.
give it a chance..
Fits really comfortable, easy to get in, easier to get out but pricey....for licras I used XXL or would fit too tight, The Pearl Izumi XXL was too large, the Hoss Ponderosa XL weird fit.
May increase temp by a couple of degs down there, but has two zippers located in the front upper areas of the legs that allows air entering to the right zone,plus two bags-cargo style but not bulky-


----------



## ems (Jan 18, 2008)

Pearl Izumi


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Louis Garneau are my favorties, with the REI Navaro shorts coming second, with the Hoss Pondarosa coming in at 3rd. Definately spend as much as you can on shorts. I bought most of my on clearance and never did I pay more than $40. The Navaro shorts seem to run a little big (40" waist) while the Hoss seem to run a little small. The LG shorts are spot on for me.


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

bingemtbr said:


> Hmm...best set up is your favorite liner short with a good pair of outter baggies. Timing, right now is the best.


I've been riding the Hoss Ponderosa, but the fit is a little off. Not just in terms of size, but in terms of fit down the leg.

I think switching to a liner with outer shorts is the way to go. Do most who do this just use a pair of tight cycling shorts, and wear a second pair over them? Or is there a spot where I could order a liner, specifically, and pair them with something like hiking shorts. I would think a liner would be lighter and thinner than a full pair of tight shorts, and hopefully cost less too.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a few pairs of ponderosa shorts, but I mainly just wear a pair of nice heavy duty chamois padded biker shorts and a pair of cut off camo shorts or hiking shorts over them. They are much more comfortable because I feel like I have superior padding with a pair of high end padded shorts and the freedom to move around more with the looser fitting shorts.

I love the ponderosas for shorter trips, but hate the tightness in the legs if you have large quads. 

So to answer your question yes a lot of people do wear cut offs over lycra padded biker shorts


----------

